# how worth is IIBA certification in Dubai ?



## nandhu (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi, 

Thanks for your intend in helping me, I'm nandhu from India, I would like to excel my career in the field of Business Analyst. I've got just one year of experience ( Business Operations Executive). I've planned to do CBA ( Certified Business Analyst ) course from IIBA. Does this adds value to my job search in Dubai ? I also have an MBA in Operation & Marketing and Bachelor of Engineering in Computers.


----------

